# Unexpected Surprise



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Had a nice & unexpected surprise come in the mail today. I inquired a while back about some size chart posters with a favorite retailer, and being they were out, they sent me this in place. :tu
I have not seen them before but LOVE 'em. Here is an ebay auction that shows all the labels in the box...I haven't scanned them yet myself. Cuban Set of 7 Original Maxi Format Labels "Global Brands Labels" of Habanos s A | eBay There are cheaper sets to be found on fleabay.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

That looks cool. How large is it and are those the actual labels or is it just a poster? The eBay auction shows loose labels and that poster and it's not clear whether the poster is sized relative to the labels.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

They are 9.5" X 13.5" My picture is the box they came in. You can see the labels using the ebay link that someone has for sale.


----------



## Air (Apr 15, 2013)

Dang that's awesome! I'd have to frame a few.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Pretty cool :nod:


----------



## procoelho (Mar 5, 2013)

looks wonderful...


----------



## brunoslee (Mar 3, 2010)

nice!

i have some of them too..


----------



## Air (Apr 15, 2013)

brunoslee said:


> nice!
> 
> i have some of them too..


Nice! Where did you get them? I'd love to get my hands on a set.


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

Just utterly lovely! Can i buy these stuff at eBay?


----------

